
Three great startups I could build if Google would give me access to their data - shem8
https://medium.com/@shemag8/three-great-startups-i-could-build-if-google-would-give-me-access-to-their-data-5fbd27b2e7bc
======
fhbdukfrh
I really don't understand what the op is suggesting, asking for or complaining
about. He's happy trading his privacy for services, but mad(?) that they don't
give him arbitrary access in the form he wants, but understands that its their
product, but wishes they would anyway, but knows that a business never would,
but wouldn't it be cool?

Plus the awesomeness of these ideas is debatable (trade even more data,
tracking and privacy for neat feature) and by his own admission the product
idea is the easy part of building a business, thus not really startups.

~~~
shem8
Not mad. This is their product, it's reasonable enough that this is what they
chose. Just food for thought for them (and for other companies too).

------
nine_k
"N great things I would have if other people gave me their recources for
free".

~~~
gumby
TBF he's giving _them_ the data in the first place.

